# Did Santa bring you anything that goes boom?



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Anybody else get new toys this Christmas? If so, lets hear about it. 


I asked the wife months in advance if I have been a good boy and if I can spend a little cash on myself this year, I guess I was. I had to wait till the day after Christmas to do my shopping, but I got what I wanted.  


So I went up to target world today and got myself a new Glock 26 gen3 for concealed carry. Not sure why target world gets such a bad rep and google reviews, but this is my second firearm purchase from them and I was treated very good. Pretty good day, I had the day off, got paid, got a new toy and even stopped by walmart on the way home and they had some 9mm ammo! lol


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

the only thing I got that went boom was the pump for my well Christmas eve- $1400.00 later I got water again. would of rather had a rifle. -Curtis


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

C.Keith&Co said:


> the only thing I got that went boom was the pump for my well Christmas eve- $1400.00 later I got water again. would of rather had a rifle. -Curtis


Ughh, gotta love those unexpected little surprises.. That's rough man.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Now that you ask, i said screw santa and wasnt taking a chance, ive been a bad boy and I've always wanted a benelli shotgun. Yes one of those fine hand crafted Italian shotguns... So I bought myself a benelli ultra light.. I'm a happy man.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Wife hooked it up with a scope for my rifle!  LOVE HER!!!!!!!

. . . Helps the BOOM be more accurate.


----------



## crjacob90 (Sep 27, 2013)

Haha the pump to our pond died a day before the weekend of the thaw/rain extravaganza. It was fun......

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

ezbite said:


> Now that you ask, i said screw santa and wasnt taking a chance, ive been a bad boy and I've always wanted a benelli shotgun. Yes one of those fine hand crafted Italian shotguns... So I bought myself a benelli ultra light.. I'm a happy man.



Got any pics of it? I googled "benelli ultra light" and wow... Those are rather sexy.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

http://www.benelliusa.com/sites/def...ltra-light-shotgun-12-gauge.png?itok=yzyMYDH2


About the best I can do from my phone. Stock photo from benelli website. Nice G26, I've got the .40 cal G27 on the same frame, think I'd rather have the 9mm the .40 starts to dig into the top of my hand after about 100 rounds or so.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

My wife got me a Traditions PA .50 Pellet Flintlock! Now I can hunt the late season in PA...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

ezbite said:


> http://www.benelliusa.com/sites/def...ltra-light-shotgun-12-gauge.png?itok=yzyMYDH2
> 
> 
> About the best I can do from my phone. Stock photo from benelli website. Nice G26, I've got the .40 cal G27 on the same frame, think I'd rather have the 9mm the .40 starts to dig into the top of my hand after about 100 rounds or so.


Yeah... That thing is a work of art. 

As for the G26, I can't speak for the 27 but the 26 seems to shoot very comfortably. I'm not an experienced pistol shooter at all, less than a years experience. I put 270 rounds through my 26 yesterday and the only soreness I had whatsoever was from reloading those little mags, after that 8th round, 9 and 10 are a pain in the butt. Gotta invest in one of those Uplula mag loaders.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

JimmyMac said:


> Yeah... That thing is a work of art.
> 
> As for the G26, I can't speak for the 27 but the 26 seems to shoot very comfortably. I'm not an experienced pistol shooter at all, less than a years experience. I put 270 rounds through my 26 yesterday and the only soreness I had whatsoever was from reloading those little mags, after that 8th round, 9 and 10 are a pain in the butt. Gotta invest in one of those Uplula mag loaders.


For range time buy a mag for a G19 and use it in the 26. It Holds more rounds and fits just like it was made for that gun. I'm pretty sure the G17 mags will fit also. They will extend below the grip, but who cares if you can shoot more and reload less?


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

ezbite said:


> Now that you ask, i said screw santa and wasnt taking a chance, ive been a bad boy and I've always wanted a benelli shotgun. Yes one of those fine hand crafted Italian shotguns... So I bought myself a benelli ultra light.. I'm a happy man.


Tom they are great guns just make sure you slam the action closed other wise they go click and not boom I have a 20 guage for bunnies and love it except when its not closed

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

ezbite said:


> For range time buy a mag for a G19 and use it in the 26. It Holds more rounds and fits just like it was made for that gun. I'm pretty sure the G17 mags will fit also. They will extend below the grip, but who cares if you can shoot more and reload less?



Yeah I actually have a g17 that I bought back in August, the mags fit but I didn't take them as I wanted to practice firing the 26 the way it will eventually be carried. Also whenever I take my 17 to the range, I pay for an hour of range time but shoot all my ammo in under 30mins, lol.


----------

